# Question on breeding box size



## OB One (Nov 5, 2016)

I have put in 6 nest boxes in one section of my loft. They are 17 wide by 14 deep and 14 inches high. Most of the nest boxes i see on the web are about 30 wide by 14 by14. I'm wondering if my smaller boxes will work for each pair of locked up rollers? Should I try em, or tear em out and build three, longer nest boxes instead?
Thanks
OB One


----------



## Dek Hawkins (Jun 24, 2016)

Forget the building, i have made some posh boxes with antu predator landing platforms.
Recently i got a delivery cartong for a4 , opened it and left one end fastened across. I put nice clean shavings/hay strans in it.
The birds were straight in it and bred. 9 now have 5 of these dotted about, beauty is, when they are finished with, there is no cleaning, just burn them and put new ones in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OB One said:


> I have put in 6 nest boxes in one section of my loft. They are 17 wide by 14 deep and 14 inches high. Most of the nest boxes i see on the web are about 30 wide by 14 by14. I'm wondering if my smaller boxes will work for each pair of locked up rollers? Should I try em, or tear em out and build three, longer nest boxes instead?
> Thanks
> OB One


The thing with the 17 inch length is that you cannot get 2 nest bowls in them. Usually they start another nest while they are still raising the first babies, so you need room for them, or they will want to find another box, which now leaves the first babies alone. Also takes up more space for more boxes. My boxes are only 16X16 square, by I think 14 high. Those ar fine for me as I don't breed them. Only the occasional oops baby that sneaks by me. So they are plenty large enough. If they were locked in the box, 2 adults and 2 babies, it gets crowded and would be stressful for them. You don't want to do that. If they aren't locked in, then plenty of room for one hatch of babies. But if you are going to hatch more than one nest, you will need room for 2 bowls or nests. 24 inch nest boxes work.


----------

